# Custom SF display case idea



## Solscud007 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok some of you know that i didnt get my SF case. But after looking at pics of it. I think i can get one made to look similar to it.

I plan on using the ikea Detolf case as a base for my case.








The glass shelves can be removed. Then all i need is a central spine thru the center. have a sign company laser cut lexan to match the silver holders you see below.







Then have them cut slots into the lexan so i can slide in pre-cut lexan shelves. 

Oh I could also have them cut out the Surefire sign ontop in lexan. paint the back sides silver and have a large red vinyl decal made and stick it on. Then screw that to the top board of the case!!


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh like these displays sooo much...:candle:


----------

